# Breeders near Ohio



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,

I live in Ohio and I am willing to travel for the perfect pup. I am looking for a puppy with a very friendly, outgoing temperament. All of my dogs have been therapy dogs and so I need a dog that loves everyone, is very outgoing, confident, not reactive or shy. I do a ton of socialization with my dogs that really helps but I, also, want to start with the right temperament. 

I met Ann Glenn at a dog show with Rolling Glenn Maltese and I really liked her and her dogs. Does anyone have one of her dogs? If so, perhaps you can PM me or share a picture of one of your cuties. I know you are careful on your forum to not start a thread about a breeder. If anyone else wants to share a great breeder with me please do. I want the puppies to be raised in the house not in a kennel. Also, I feel it is in the best interest of the dog that the dew claws (thumbs) are not removed. (Read Christine Zink, DVM's article on dews to learn the importance of leaving dew claws intact.) Of course, I want a healthy puppy raised with love and compassion.

Thank you, what a wonderful forum and such a great group of people and ridiculously cute dogs.

Blkdog


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I contacted this breeder when I got Dewey. She didn't have any puppies at the time however. I think someone here got one of their dogs from her. 

Breeders.NET

Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania. Several members have her dogs here. They're beautiful


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is from Josymir. She loves everyone...she loves every human being and wants to pay attention to her. Josy had a boy puppy available as of yesterday. Just goggle Josymir Maltese. She is in western PA.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I didn't know MiMi came from Josy  I love her stance on vaccines too. I also saw that she had a boy puppy available, I imagine he'll get snapped up pretty quick! Too bad it isn't a girl....I might have to consider. Hubby says he's moving out if I get another though, lol


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you!

Blkdog


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Sylie said:


> MiMi is from Josymir. She loves everyone...she loves every human being and wants to pay attention to her. Josy had a boy puppy available as of yesterday. Just goggle Josymir Maltese. She is in western PA.


MiMi is gorgeous!


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a good friend in Ohio, with champions, who currently has males available. (her pups are not yet ready to go).

I'm in Ohio as well, but no puppies at this time. Although I am expecting two litters this month.


----------

